# most northern Yellow River launch site



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

what is the most northern launch site south of I-10 for The Yellow River...?


----------



## Ikester (Jun 24, 2011)

Not sure it's the furthest up stream but the Rivers Edge Campground off of Log Lake Road has a ramp.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Ikester said:


> Not sure it's the furthest up stream but the Rivers Edge Campground off of Log Lake Road has a ramp.


yep.. that looks pretty good. I want to make a trip from there down river to 87. I am very familiar with the river from 87 North up past some private launch place where the river tends to shaollow up for a bit.....But nothing north of there. Thanks.....any advice?? Cautions..??


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

how big is your boat?


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

tips n tails said:


> how big is your boat?


2 0ptions...13 foot Gheenoe with 10 HP or a 13 Whaler with a 40....Was planning on the Gheenoe.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Id suggest the gheenoe. I had the great idea of launching my 18 ft bass tracker there wormed my way out into the main current and quickly realized it was a bad idea. Too shallow along with too many logs/stumps.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

tips n tails said:


> Id suggest the gheenoe. I had the great idea of launching my 18 ft bass tracker there wormed my way out into the main current and quickly realized it was a bad idea. Too shallow along with too many logs/stumps.


appreciate the info.....Like I said I am well familiar with the river several miles N. of 87. It will be a slow go for a ways I am sure as I feel my way down from up there.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

yes ive been up to that private launch your talking about on your left correct? if your going up stream? Boiling creek should be around there somewhere shouldnt it? you fishing?


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

tips n tails said:


> yes ive been up to that private launch your talking about on your left correct? if your going up stream? Boiling creek should be around there somewhere shouldnt it? you fishing?


yes all on points there.... fish Yellow River quite a bit as does my son. He does a lot of flathead fishing and I mainly do some bream fishing on occasssion. This trip form up North would be for mostly adventure/exploring with a bit of fishing here and there on the way down. Maybe even a cold one now and again.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

how does your son do flathead fishing yellow? does he use baby bream for live bait?


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Listen out for the Banjo's !!! And if you go north of Log Lake Campground, the house on the Island "IS" private property....


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

tips n tails said:


> how does your son do flathead fishing yellow? does he use baby bream for live bait?


bream yes..not neccesarily babies either. He has landed some 30 lbs plus that can swallow up a good size fish with no problem.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

At the Rivers Edge Campgroud do they allow launching there if you are not a guest? If yes there is probably a fee. 

Just a couple of miles down river is Guest Lake where there is a free ramp and plenty of parking and picnic tables.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Deeptracks, I usually bass fish yellow mostly but every now and then Ive see some folks out catfishing. Never have gotten into it though. Your son does he basically catch some bream put a ciricle hook through its lips and toss out into the main current? Wasnt sure if I was missing something here as far as location on catfish? Moving current or slack water? 

Fishwalton yes they do allow you to launch if not a camper there. I believe it was 5 bucks. Also that Guest Lake unless you have a small boat I wouldnt advise it. Had a hell of a time getting my tracker through there


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

there's no flatheads on yellow river:whistling:


----------

